# What potting soil to use?



## tignish99 (May 30, 2013)

I am planning to put pots of real plants in my enclosure and bury the pots into the cypress substrate. All the potting soil I have found at garden centres has vermiculite. Any ideas what else I can use, please?

Thank you.


----------



## lynnedit (May 30, 2013)

Just use topsoil. That should work well. You can put a little bit of gravel in the bottom of the pot to help with drainage, too.


----------



## bmt123 (May 30, 2013)

The cheapest ones are generally your best bet. The two dollar bags generally don't have any chemicals.


----------



## samsmom (May 30, 2013)

i use organic soil


----------



## alysciaingram (May 30, 2013)

I don't know where abouts you're located, but lowes sells organic top soil for 3.50 that is working well in my indoor and outdoor enclosures. It's the best price for the amount I've found yet.


----------



## tignish99 (May 30, 2013)

Thank you all. I will go buy some tomorrow.


----------



## ascott (May 30, 2013)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Premier-3-cu-ft-Peat-Moss-70976040/100626048#.Uag_59Ce5kA

along with some good ole fashion dirt from your yard (free of pesticides/herbicides/fertilizer) will work great...

With organic soil please be sure to read the ingredients and advertisement such as "fast growing items" as these are simply words for fertilizer and plant food----which can have an adverse health affect on a tortoise who lives in, nibbles on and mucks about in it...


----------



## tignish99 (May 31, 2013)

This seems to be the Canadian version of the peat moss http://www.homedepot.ca/product/peat-moss-22-cubic-feet/917867

Does that look ok?


----------



## tignish99 (May 31, 2013)

Do I need to sterilize any of the soil or peat moss?


----------



## alysciaingram (May 31, 2013)

I put mine out in the sun spread out in totes, but that's because I usually mix it with ecoearth coco husk and it needs to dry some. I like to think it kills any bugs that might have gotten into the bag. I know some people bake or freeze their dirt though. Just pop it into one of those disposable turkey trays and bake/freeze.


----------

